# Tabulator in eine txt- Datei schreiben



## Gast (26. Nov 2008)

Moin,

ich erzeuge mit einem Java- Programm eine Textdatei und möchte den Inhalt / die Spalten der Datei mit einem Tabulator trennen,


```
fos = new FileWriter(path);
bos = new BufferedWriter(fos);
bos.write("\t")   // in der Textdatei steht dann nur ein Rechteck drinnen - also Zeichen nicht erkannt
```

Kann ich in der Textdatei irgendwie einen Tabulator erzeugen oder muss ich einfach 4 Leerzeichen rausschreiben - Dann wird aber der Tabulator in der Textdatei nicht mehr erkannt!!!????


----------



## didjitalist (26. Nov 2008)

\t ist ein tabulator, sogar in allen gängigen zeichensätzen und in Unicode und ANSI-Zeichensätzen garantiert. das problem liegt woanders.


----------



## Gast (26. Nov 2008)

Windows User? Öffne die Datei mal mit dem "WordPad" nicht mit dem "Text Editor". Das sollte helfen.


----------



## Verjigorm (26. Nov 2008)

kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, das Problem muss wohl woanders liegen.

Ohne mehr Infos/Code geht da nix

edit:



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows User? Öffne die Datei mal mit dem "WordPad" nicht mit dem "Text Editor". Das sollte helfen.



Nö, macht (normalerweise) keinen Unterschied


----------



## lama (26. Nov 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, das Problem muss wohl woanders liegen.
> 
> Ohne mehr Infos/Code geht da nix
> 
> ...



Doch. Wenn ich meine Java-Sources hier unter Linux schreibe und auf der Arbeit mit Windows Notepad öffne, habe ich keine Zeilenumbrüche und Sonderzeichen.

Das klappt nur so wie ich es will, wenn ich einen "besseren" Editor zum öffnen nehme. Vermute, das hängt mit UTF-8 zusammen. Müsste man auch beim Notepad irgendwo einstellen können.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (26. Nov 2008)

>Müsste man auch beim Notepad irgendwo einstellen können.

Hab zwar kein Win hier, aber sicher nicht.
Den Notepad sollte man verbieten. Den gabs
schon unverändert auf Win 3.11 for Workstations
oder wie sich das auch immer nannte.

Mir gefällt Scite sehr gut, fürs Code gucken.
Klein, schnell...


----------



## lama (26. Nov 2008)

Der Müde Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir gefällt Scite sehr gut, fürs Code gucken.
> Klein, schnell...



+1

SciTe meinte ich mit dem "besseren" Editor  Geht aber nichts über vim. Ist nur unter Win nicht so schön zu benutzen.

Na ja egal btt


----------



## SlaterB (26. Nov 2008)

lama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch. Wenn ich meine Java-Sources hier unter Linux schreibe und auf der Arbeit mit Windows Notepad öffne, habe ich keine Zeilenumbrüche und Sonderzeichen.


\r\n vs \n und Umlaute sind bekannte Probleme, dennoch sollte \t überall funktionieren


----------



## didjitalist (26. Nov 2008)

so sehr man auf notepad schimpfen mag, wenn das teil irgendwas kann, dann ist es absolut korrekte umgangsweise mit ANSI-Zeichensätzen und Unicode (zumindest UTF-8).


----------



## Guest (27. Nov 2008)

Moin,

so, ich bin jetzt auch draufgekommen, dass \t z.B.: im Nodepad++ nicht angezeigt wird aber im Windows Editor wird der Tab ganz normal mit seinen 4 Leerzeichen angezeigt,
Dankeschön für die Antworten


----------

